# It'd be so easy...



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Imagine what could be fixed in just .467ths of a second.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

the problem is, there are a hundred thousand people just like them waiting to take over.
I'm more worried about what is going to happen right here in America than I am about what leaders in other countries are doing.those leaders are being used to put us under total controll. Everyday we're getting hammered with more laws, restrictions,taxes, "for our own good of course" It's just a matter of time till all LEO in the different agenceys, local cops,deputies,state police, U.S.marshals,border patroll,FBI, CIA, air marshals,DEA,homeland security, ect, put on the same uniform like the brown shirts in Germany done.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

JMHO all of the scare tatic news is to divert our attention elsewhere while the "powers that be" in our country are ripping us off. Stay alert and abreast of what is going on in this country as best you can. When the pot starts boing over it may be too late to say I should have seen this coming but I was looking elsewhere. I am more concerned about what this country is doing to itself than I am other countries problems, although they may effect us to some degree. But if we have a strong core we can weather whatever.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

lotsoflead said:


> It's just a matter of time till all LEO in the different agenceys, local cops,deputies,state police, U.S.marshals,border patroll,FBI, CIA, air marshals,DEA,homeland security, ect, put on the same uniform like the brown shirts in Germany done.


LMAO!!! You have obviously never worked for the government at any level. It takes ten years and a dozen panels to change the letterhead for one agency. lol

I've been a member of a state law enforcement agency, and am currently entering federal law enforcement training, and I can assure you, there would be twenty years of head-butting before any _two_ departments that you mentioned were to merge, let alone all of them.

I can assure you of this: cops are your friends. 90% of federal and local law enforcement officers think as we do about the state of this country and do their jobs everyday to protect you from chaos, not to take away your freedoms.


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

Turtle said:


> LMAO!!! You have obviously never worked for the government at any level. It takes ten years and a dozen panels to change the letterhead for one agency. lol
> 
> I've been a member of a state law enforcement agency, and am currently entering federal law enforcement training, and I can assure you, there would be twenty years of head-butting before any _two_ departments that you mentioned were to merge, let alone all of them.
> 
> I can assure you of this: cops are your friends. 90% of federal and local law enforcement officers think as we do about the state of this country and do their jobs everyday to protect you from chaos, not to take away your freedoms.


As an ex-LEO I can only say that I agree with former Chicago mayor Richard J. Daley;

The police are not here to create disorder, they're here to preserve disorder.
Richard J. Daley - August 1968:2thumb::congrat::surrender:

"The nine most terrifying words in the English language are: 'I'm from the government and I'm here to help.'"
Ronald Reagan


----------



## bjames40 (Dec 25, 2009)

i don't trust anyone in "law" enforcement or anyone who would work for the u.s. govt......and you slaves would do whatever you were told to do whether it's put on a brown shirt or shoot the innocent............whatever your satanic overlords dictate.......don't f***ing lie to me buddy


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

I'm a very willing cog in the machine. If they're paying me, and giving me the days off I want, I'm going with the program. I'll even motivate and train others who will do what is necessary.

*Fear us.*

Hehehehehehehehehe!


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

SurviveNthrive said:


> I'm a very willing cog in the machine. If they're paying me, and giving me the days off I want, I'm going with the program. I'll even motivate and train others who will do what is necessary.
> 
> *Fear us.*
> 
> Hehehehehehehehehe!


More to the point officer, fear those who you would willingly try to repress... as an ex-cop I remind you there are more "mopes" than there are cops... and, for the most part, better armed.:dunno:


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

tortminder said:


> More to the point officer, fear those who you would willingly try to repress... as an ex-cop I remind you there are more "mopes" than there are cops... and, for the most part, better armed.:dunno:


And sneakier! I've seen gang members play games with the police so many times that I'm not sure how long they would be able to maintain control of an emergency situation.


----------



## bjames40 (Dec 25, 2009)

all police are freemasons ( or directly working for and taking orders from )....ALL freemasons are satanists (despite what they may tell you) therefore no member of law enforcement can ever be trusted....this site is already too "rah rah u.s.a" for my taste....if they are willing to allow those who are an enemy of humanity post their opinions here i think i will look for a more christian site to spend my time......I DON'T want to even listen to anymore satan speak from american pigs ........later and enjoy learning to speak chinese you useless , evil , yankee scum (.467/sec omg you are sooooooo funny)


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

bjames40 said:


> all police are freemasons ( or directly working for and taking orders from )....ALL freemasons are satanists (despite what they may tell you) therefore no member of law enforcement can ever be trusted....this site is already too "rah rah u.s.a" for my taste....if they are willing to allow those who are an enemy of humanity post their opinions here i think i will look for a more christian site to spend my time......I DON'T want to even listen to anymore satan speak from american pigs ........later and enjoy learning to speak chinese you useless , evil , yankee scum (.467/sec omg you are sooooooo funny)


That is the greatest piece of satirical writing I've seen here in a long time. I am curious though, do pigs speak in your part of north America? Do they speak "IN TONGUES"? Do they profess their faith? Have you overdosed on the aroma of moose droppings, Eh?


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

bjames40 said:


> all police are freemasons ( or directly working for and taking orders from )....ALL freemasons are satanists (despite what they may tell you) therefore no member of law enforcement can ever be trusted....this site is already too "rah rah u.s.a" for my taste....if they are willing to allow those who are an enemy of humanity post their opinions here i think i will look for a more christian site to spend my time......I DON'T want to even listen to anymore satan speak from american pigs ........later and enjoy learning to speak chinese you useless , evil , yankee scum (.467/sec omg you are sooooooo funny)


No one forced you to join the site. No one forced you to make an account. And no one is forcing you to stay. The door is in your upper left corner of your screen. It is conveniently labled "log out".


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

bjames40 said:


> all police are freemasons ( or directly working for and taking orders from )....ALL freemasons are satanists (despite what they may tell you) therefore no member of law enforcement can ever be trusted....this site is already too "rah rah u.s.a" for my taste....if they are willing to allow those who are an enemy of humanity post their opinions here i think i will look for a more christian site to spend my time......I DON'T want to even listen to anymore satan speak from american pigs ........later and enjoy learning to speak chinese you useless , evil , yankee scum (.467/sec omg you are sooooooo funny)


Ummm ... colour me confused - but - where did this come from?


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> Ummm ... colour me confused - but - where did this come from?


It's troll season NaeKid... trip-trap trip-trap (reference the childrens' tale The Billy Goats Gruff).


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

tortminder said:


> It's troll season NaeKid... trip-trap trip-trap (reference the childrens' tale The Billy Goats Gruff).


Does that mean we can open fire?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

personally, I just LOVE the smell of IP-banning in the morning!


----------



## BuggingIn (May 31, 2010)

LOL - what's he been sniffin'?

There always has to be one.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

I hope BJ 40 is kidding because it's funny and I'd feel bad laughing at someone if he really was that warped.

But it's fun to play with: It's part of the great Illuminati Deception Plan to make us think that those against them and their minions are nuts.

Hehehehehehehe!_ All Cops are Free Masons or controlled by them, it's all part of a grand conspiracy and we'll wind up speaking Satanic Chinese!_ You gotta love that.

I can't even speak regular Chinese, and isn't Satan, supposed to be Capitalized?

But the best part to me is the guy is tired of 'listening' to what the rest of us are reading...the Satanic Chinese voices are reading this outloud to him.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Turtle said:


> LMAO!!! You have obviously never worked for the government at any level. It takes ten years and a dozen panels to change the letterhead for one agency. lol
> 
> I've been a member of a state law enforcement agency, and am currently entering federal law enforcement training, and I can assure you, there would be twenty years of head-butting before any _two_ departments that you mentioned were to merge, let alone all of them.
> 
> I can assure you of this: cops are your friends. 90% of federal and local law enforcement officers think as we do about the state of this country and do their jobs everyday to protect you from chaos, not to take away your freedoms.


 I wish i had read your post and got back sooner, but while you're LYAO, it would take about one minute and the stroke of a pen to make all LEO one force if martial law were inacted.Homeland Security was just a start of it. Some people can't see the forest because they're standing among the trees.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

WOW, I just saw this post, reminds me of some our past discussions... if it's true!!

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f39/do-tinfoil-hats-work-1259/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f26/who-most-tin-hat-prep-group-you-have-met-2122/ :scratch:nuts::soapbox2:


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Where did this come from? I thought this blog is to support & educate each other. If you cannot do either please take your attitude somewhere else.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Clarice said:


> Where did this come from? I thought this blog is to support & educate each other. If you cannot do either please take your attitude somewhere else.


I think it is to support and educate some people, but not fall in line and believe everything stated here, but it's also a choice to read what you want to and if something offends you don't read it.JMO


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

bjames40 said:


> all police are freemasons ( or directly working for and taking orders from )....ALL freemasons are satanists (despite what they may tell you) therefore no member of law enforcement can ever be trusted....this site is already too "rah rah u.s.a" for my taste....if they are willing to allow those who are an enemy of humanity post their opinions here i think i will look for a more christian site to spend my time......I DON'T want to even listen to anymore satan speak from american pigs ........later and enjoy learning to speak chinese you useless , evil , yankee scum (.467/sec omg you are sooooooo funny)


 :nuts:

I think someone forgot to take his meds today.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> I think it is to support and educate some people, but not fall in line and believe everything stated here, but it's also a choice to read what you want to and if something offends you don't read it.JMO


Well said , it is one thing to disagree with someone's post but attacks on groups of people or specific people solves nothing


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Actually, it's good to see some whacky stuff like that, and I'm not being facetious. Imagine how such a person might act after a crisis and you never know what might set such a person off. They might have a deathly fear of chemlights, or the color green, there's an inclination to help someone who is disturbed, but anything can set such a person off.


----------



## OhioLoner (Mar 2, 2010)

> I can assure you of this: cops are your friends.


 If anyone believes this, you may want to check out: copblock.org
Spend some time brousing the site. It's enlightening.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Who provides for the Rule of Law?

Why are we able to function, leave our homes, sleep at night?

Is it because we have a police force and system of laws or is it the protection of the nay sayers who so 'wisely' believe the police are bad? I don't see those folks arresting anyone.


----------



## SaskBound (Feb 13, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> Who provides for the Rule of Law?
> 
> Why are we able to function, leave our homes, sleep at night?
> 
> Is it because we have a police force and system of laws or is it the protection of the nay sayers who so 'wisely' believe the police are bad? I don't see those folks arresting anyone.


Maybe it's different in the US of A, but here in Canada, cops are generally decent human beings (but being human, they do sometimes make mistakes). So are prison guards, RCMP, bylaw enforcement...Personally, I am glad to have them all around. I'd hate to think what society would look like with no laws and / or nobody to enforce them.

How come nobody ever freaks out about firefighters or EMT's?


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

SaskBound said:


> Maybe it's different in the US of A, but here in Canada, cops are generally decent human beings (but being human, they do sometimes make mistakes). So are prison guards, RCMP, bylaw enforcement...Personally, I am glad to have them all around. I'd hate to think what society would look like with no laws and / or nobody to enforce them.
> 
> How come nobody ever freaks out about firefighters or EMT's?


It's pretty much the same here. If you're not a criminal and don't hang with criminals, they're an asset and a positive presence.

There are some corrupt police departments here, in the sort of cities smart people avoid for a host of reasons, so that's a minor exception. Generally our police do their job. They're effective because very often perps have multiple arrests. (The same people who say they're ineffective are generally the same who in contradiction say too many people are locked up.) Our court system causes more problems. When I've needed them, I was glad to see them.

We're a big country and there is some variances as might be expected, but generally, what you see when you see people posting negative opinions about police aren't exactly good people, definitely not the sort you'd trust with your firearms, money, female relatives or small animals.

You'll often find the critics of police to be:

1. Bitter criminals who hates them for being effective. (Mature criminals don't hate the cops, they know that they're the ones who make it safe for their own relatives to function, they see Cops as a risk of the vocation.) Sex offenders really, really hate cops as opposed to drug dealers, armed robbers, who might dislike them etc.,

2. The relatives or associates of a criminal who'd rather blame law enforcers than accept their loved one is a dirt bag. ('They're picking on my boy, and those people who claimed he robbed and beat them had no reason to be in the hood to begin with.' and 'That girl, she's a slut and she's lying, my baby never touched her or the others.')

3. Angry, jealous individuals who envy the status of LEO's as they likely envy lovely women, 'rich' people or any other group doing much better than them.

4. Pipsqueeks who are trying to portray themselves as 'rebels' or 'Billy Bad A**es by adopting an 'F' the police attitude, just as some males grow facial hair or get scary tattoos not because they feel natural about it or like the look, but to show the are such 'rebels' and 'Billy Bad A**es'.

5. Literal punks in waiting, the same who get turned out in prison similar to the women who turn on cops to protect their domestic abusers...weak individuals who would side with those who'd abuse them over those who'd save them because they know the Cops won't do anything to them but they're trying to curry favor with those they fear.

6. Libs who think it's trendy to complain about the police, condemn them whenever possible, celebrate cop killers and defend murderers on death row, but pick up their phone in a heart beat when someone commits a crime against them, and then they complain that the police didn't do enough.

It doesn't take much thinking to realize who you'd rather count on, the police or their detractors when things go bad. Best word of advice: If someone keeps going on negatively about the police, that isn't a good person to associate with, you're either dealing with a feckless individual with some serious problems, a criminal who isn't reformed, or an unfortunate individual caught up in a rare injustice who did something stupid enough or is unlucky enough that he should be avoided.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Well said Saskbound & Snt 
Most who see the LEO in a bad light want a world of selective anarchy (they want one set of rules for themselves and a different set for the rest of society)
Anyone who thinks LEO s do what they do for the money or the glory should try to live in a world with out someone to protect them. A tiny percentage grow jaded with the legal process and go to the "dark side". 
BTW I am not nor have I ever been nor wanted to be a LEO,


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

SaskBound said:


> How come nobody ever freaks out about firefighters or EMT's?


A quick generalization explanation...
When you interact with a fireman he is risking his life to protect your property... you see him as a positive factor;
When you interact with an EMT chances are he is attempting to save your life or the life of your loved one... you see him as a positive factor;
When you interact with a cop chances are you have broken a rule or have been the victim of someone else who has broken a rule... you see him as a negative factor.

Turn the situation around. When a fireman interacts with you you express your gratitude and he feels positive toward you;
When an EMT interacts with you you express your gratitude and he feels positive toward you;
When a copper interacts with you you express anger, disdain, hostility, etc and he wants to beat the snot out of you.

Bottom line is, no matter how necessary the sheep dog is, most of the sheep still look toward him in fear.:dunno:


----------



## SaskBound (Feb 13, 2010)

tortminder said:


> A quick generalization explanation...
> When you interact with a fireman he is risking his life to protect your property... you see him as a positive factor;
> When you interact with an EMT chances are he is attempting to save your life or the life of your loved one... you see him as a positive factor;
> When you interact with a cop chances are you have broken a rule or have been the victim of someone else who has broken a rule... you see him as a negative factor.
> ...


Oh, I know...it was a bit of a rhetorical question based on poking the folks who've never actually thought about why they _think_ they hate the cops. Personally, I hate getting pulled over for speeding, but it was my choice to break the rules, so I bear the consequences. HOWEVER, I still like the cops. They are there to maintain some semblance of order, and I like order...


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> the problem is, there are a hundred thousand people just like them waiting to take over.
> I'm more worried about what is going to happen right here in America than I am about what leaders in other countries are doing.those leaders are being used to put us under total controll. Everyday we're getting hammered with more laws, restrictions,taxes, "for our own good of course" It's just a matter of time till all LEO in the different agenceys, local cops,deputies,state police, U.S.marshals,border patroll,FBI, CIA, air marshals,DEA,homeland security, ect, put on the same uniform like the brown shirts in Germany done.


I don't have to read any further in this thread to add my support to the above post. *CLAP-CLAP-CLAP-CLAP* Let's remind ourselves of the Pogo line. Don't buy the distraction. I don't fear my military either. They have real training where the local police are not trained all that well. They don't know their history well either. Not all, but a high enough percentage. Afterall, agencies are being mandated to worry about filling quotas instead of the job now.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

tenOC said:


> I don't have to read any further in this thread to add my support to the above post. *CLAP-CLAP-CLAP-CLAP* Let's remind ourselves of the Pogo line. Don't buy the distraction. I don't fear my military either. They have real training where the local police are not trained all that well. They don't know their history well either. Not all, but a high enough percentage. Afterall, agencies are being mandated to worry about filling quotas instead of the job now.


Where did you get your information at? I don't know about police agencies in other states but in Pennsylvania, we have no quotas to fulfill. Whether it be local or state, LEOs use their own DISCRETION when dealing with traffic stops, or whether not they should arrest someone or not.

Also, I, being in the police academy and a criminal justice graduate do know my history and where law enforcement began...as do my classmates
We know where it all began and how.

All LEO in Pennsylvania are required mandatory training and updates in law/case law or they will lose their certification.

You may not know this but local/ state LEO have less rights than your average citizens. Anything a police officer does or says can be used against them in civil and criminal court... if it is deemed as morally out ethically wrong. We can land in Federal Prison. I know Officers who have.

I've just seen on Fox News last week where a police officer shot a man in a car outside a club. They call it police brutality. What people won't pay attention to is that person was drunk and he was attempting to hit the LEO with his vehicle. The most important thing we have learned in school is officer safety and if we must use deadly force to protect ourselves, than so be it. I'm curious as to how this case will turn out as we weren't there to know what happened exactly. I'll be watching for it.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Don't take my post personally. I didn't say all, but there is a percentage on every force that fit this label. ALL government agencies have quota pressures. The larger the org in private sectors, the same is true. I truly do wish you the best in your training and career. I stand behind my post. It doesn't say all. It says a large percentage. Police should be held ot the highest of standards in society. That shouldn't be a surprise to anybody. It's nothing unique to the USA that corruption runs in agencies. It's a universal truth thoughout history. How do I know anything about police agencies? My room mate was a cop. 
Something that troubles me is police calling themselves Law Enforcement. They don't enforce laws. Courts do. That's a judicial authority. Police cite people, intervene and investigate. Law Enforcement indicates something beyond that scope of authority.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Seems to me everyone is on edge today. Did I miss something. This is the day the Lord has made, rejoice and be glad in it.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Clarice said:


> Seems to me everyone is on edge today. Did I miss something. This is the day the Lord has made, rejoice and be glad in it.


Maybe it's a combination of the upcoming elections, winter at our doorsteps (well, maybe not down in Arkansas! Soak up some warmth for me! lol), the economy, and a bunch of other things. It's been in the air a few days.


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

*LEO vs "Peace Officer"*

FWIW, as a former copper, I can state that there is a difference between a "Law Enforcement Officer" and a "Peace Officer", (and the difference is more than semantic).

Modern police training is on the "military mode". It is the "because I am the parent, that's why" theory of "controlling" the population. Conversely, the older method of training, (this tells you how long ago I was a copper), was based upon service to the good guys and protecting them from the bad guys. The assumption was that the average Joe was a good guy to be protected, (from whence came the motto on many cop cars; "To Serve and Protect")..

Unfortunately, over the past 30+ years, society has gone from the viewpoint that the policeman is your protector to the viewpoint that the policeman is your oppressor. With that attitude on the part of the general public, it is little wonder that the attitude of the rank and file copper is one of "us against them"?

I AM a sheepdog. I have teeth, just as the wolf has teeth. The difference is that I use my teeth against the wolf to protect the sheep. Even so, many sheep fear the sheepdogs' teeth as they fear those of the wolf.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow . . . sorry it's taken me so long to chime in again on this topic . . .

Firstly, let me agree with the idea that a good portion of the negativity that the general populace feels towards police officers is due to a psychological connection between their presence and bad things happening. I have said this for years; one never gets pulled over to be told, "Do you know why I pulled you over today? Just wanted to let you know that you were doing the speed limit. Thanks and have a nice day!" Even if that were to happen, people would just be annoyed by the interruption in their day. 

Secondly, let me assure you that I am not a Mason. Nor am I a Satanist. I have probably spent more time reading and studying the Bible than a lot of people on here. In fact, my wife teaches religion at a Catholic high school. But then, if that dude thinks that way about police officers, he is probably also the sort who thinks that the Catholic Church has been corrupted by Satan or the Chinese or whomever. 

Let me sum it up by saying: The vast majority of police officers and law enforcement professionals do their job every day to protect people, to make their corner of the world a little bit safer for everyone. So, like all things in life, lets encourage those who are out there to help other people, and be patient and understanding with those who need some encouragement and have lost their way. And to those that have turned their back upon polite society, let justice be swift.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

I've never met a person who was decent and trust worthy who disliked the police. Let's see, would I rather trust the average police officer with the safety of women and children or one of these F the Popo types?

Normally it's a matter of dealing with a criminal or a billy bad ass wannabe who is a joke when it comes to having a successful and productive life style. I'm glad to see those who have such a negative view of law enforcement post freely and speak freely. If it comes down to a crisis, they're the ones I'll be ready to draw on and consider to be a threat.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

That's the most humorous attempt at a back-handed comment yet. It brings to mind my mother in-law that has never been a criminal nor a failure at life. If you looked up "Idealic Childhood Upbringing" for children you'd see her family. Swearing can occasionally be heard, but never toward another human. Only if she drops an egg on the kitchen floor and makes a mess--the S word might slip out. She earned her healthy distrust for police after being yelled out by a traffic officer. Oh yeah, then a neighbor's son in-law (sheriff's deputy) threatened her disabled son's life because we protested to the father in-law about an illegal debris fire on the property line--15' from the mother in-law's house in a dry month. This was the same father in-law that shot that very son in-law (the sheriff's deputy) because he wouldn't leave his house. He shot his own daughter too. I'm not kidding. 
I should also mention that my MIL's niece's daughter was married to a police officer that left her while she was pregnant for another woman he also impregnated. You probably couldn't convince her that those are good qualities from any of the above.

When seconds count, the police are minutes away. She'll call me first and I'll call them for her if need be.


----------



## Sewing dove/ Wy (Aug 30, 2009)

*safety*

thankfully here in WY we open carry. you would be surprised how much its changes your own behavior and others behavior to you. also our sherrif knows that he is the legal authority in our county, no feds or anyone else can do anything without his agreement. he also supports the 2nd and 10th amendment. our officers are part of our community. they are relatives and neighbors. we as citizens are proactive, we cooperate with them to keep our areas safe. but when things crash soon, i will be wearing my 40 along with my husband who always does. Then there is the matter of seeking and depending on the Lords protection. i have been broken down in the middle of the night on the reservation and had drunks stop and help me with no fear. course i have always treated them decently, and taken care of many of them and their families. be aware of what you do to who, and who you have taking care of you. a tired old lady


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

As a town grows and most city leaders want a town to grow so they can be more influential and have more revenue, well you also get growth of the low-life element. Greater numbers even if it's the same percentage.

Where I live, the leaders have been pushing to make this a big town for a few decades. In the process of this growth we've lost our "community knowledge" with each other. We're no longer connected with out neighbors around town. And the lowlife element has grown in the process.

Since all people are both good and bad depending upon their personal influences, some people are more apt to be one or the other. Sometimes it's the policeman/woman that's more one or the other. They see people at their worst. They get lied to regularly by people trying to get out of trouble. This colors their view of all people--some more than others. It's not an easy job. Some aren't up to the challenge. That's all I'm saying.


----------

